# Anybody



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Anybody have a problem with there Snapper or questions about them?
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Is snapper carried by box stores? Just wondering, I don't remember see'ing them at the standard stores.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Walmart had them for a while and years ago Home Depot had them. Just the walk behind and RERs none of the tractors. Simplicity bought them out and they took them out of Walmart :clap: :clap: Now they are sold only by dealers.:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## deermit (May 31, 2011)

I have an older 61" Snapper Zero Turn Yard Cruiser, model# ZF2500K. As I was mowing last week I heard a pop and busted the right Hydro Transaxle assembly! It fell to the ground in dozens of parts. Anyhow I cannot find any repair parts for my machine. Would anybody know if any other transaxles will interchange or perhaps know of where I can get the part I need? Either new old stock or even an old cruiser that's being junked out? Thanks, Tim


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most parts for that are no longer available. You could check Craigslist or ebay,but it's a slim chance .
Look on the transaxle housing,for a manufacturer's id tag. Get all #s from it,as well as the mfgrs name(Eaton,Sunstar,etc.),and post them here,and we might be able to find something.


----------



## deermit (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply jhngardner367 and sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Your right that Snapper no longer carriers the parts nor is there an aftermarket that I've found yet. But I figure out there somewhere somebody has one that they have parked for one reason or another, just have to find it. Somebody told me that the Grasshoppers ZTM had a similar setup so I'm trying to find an older one to see if its close enough to work. 
Anyhow on my Hydro the numbers are, 
771-088 CCW 
040698
and underneath those numbers are a giant Y turned sideways and I believe the unit is a Easton. Thanks for your help, Tim


----------

